# Premium asphalt shingle recommendation



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Randy Bush said:


> We had so many , all varigated stuff , also the old white stuff, that they refused to even talk to us . Would only deal with the HO and then jacked them around.
> 
> Every one we did in about a 5-10 year span has been repainted , replace or just left.
> 
> sorry this is a little off topic.


Our experience on those warranties has been very similar to yours.


----------

